# Sykes 5/4 night fishing



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Slow night, not even the cats were biting. I was just about to pack it up when Wham!! I got my very first red and she was 38 inches long. My poor little Shakespeare Tiger combo was screaming off the drag, lol. A big thank you to Lamar for helping me move gear and netting her in for me.


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats, man! Welcome to the club!:thumbup:


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanx RF, trying to get the pic to load from my phone with little luck. As soon as I get to my computer, I'll upload it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good deal, glad ya got one of em!!! They are fun to catch!


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Got that right Jason! I have the itch now. I want one I can eat next, lol.


----------

